# Dr. finally listened to me!!!!



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

After 8 weeks of self medicating myself, the doctor listened to me and gave me my very own synthroid. I had been taking 50 Mg and he raised it to 75 Mg. Haven't got a copy of my labs, but will post them when i do. Sure hope to get everything figured out soon and hopefully start dropping some weight. I am not giving up until i feel good, not going to waste anymore of my life. Really makes me wonder how many people are walking around with health issues and they get told they are depressed.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Congrats! Dunno how you were able to get two months' worth of Synthroid, but thankfully the doctor is working _with_ you now. Hopefully you are feeling better soon!

I couldn't agree more -- I think thyroid issues are a health topic just waiting to be fully addressed by the medical community. I wouldn't be surprised if in a few years there is a growing "epidemic" reported on in the news concerning a certain butterfly-shaped gland.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredgirl said:


> After 8 weeks of self medicating myself, the doctor listened to me and gave me my very own synthroid. I had been taking 50 Mg and he raised it to 75 Mg. Haven't got a copy of my labs, but will post them when i do. Sure hope to get everything figured out soon and hopefully start dropping some weight. I am not giving up until i feel good, not going to waste anymore of my life. Really makes me wonder how many people are walking around with health issues and they get told they are depressed.


Very very good news!! Wow! It's been a journey to be sure!

Hope you mean (mcg.) not (mg..)

Hugs,


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Congrats! Dunno how you were able to get two months' worth of Synthroid, but thankfully the doctor is working _with_ you now. Hopefully you are feeling better soon!
> 
> I couldn't agree more -- I think thyroid issues are a health topic just waiting to be fully addressed by the medical community. I wouldn't be surprised if in a few years there is a growing "epidemic" reported on in the news concerning a certain butterfly-shaped gland.


I've been thinking the exact same thing, bigfoot! What scares me though is (in my location anyway) there are so few endocrinologists and some of them are retiring or cutting back to working only a couple of days a week. I know an oncologist who is retiring early. A doctor told me recently that his son and the son of another doctor in his practice had decided against pursuing medical careers - my guess is it's going to get harder to find specialists and harder to get tested.

When you see hoards of baby-boomers all of a sudden looking for medical care and doctors cutting back on their patient load, I can't help wondering what the future holds?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> When you see hoards of baby-boomers all of a sudden looking for medical care and doctors cutting back on their patient load, I can't help wondering what the future holds?


Not a good sign, to be sure. I think there is some uncertainty right now for those entering the medical field with the various health care legislation changes circulating. If anything, they can't find enough doctors and nurses right now. This is why many are coming to work here or are being recruited from overseas. Plus, as you mentioned, the near future is full of retiring health care workers.

Gee whiz, maybe I should go to nursing school, LOL. Naaah, I would have an awful bedside manner. :tongue0013:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Not a good sign, to be sure. I think there is some uncertainty right now for those entering the medical field with the various health care legislation changes circulating. If anything, they can't find enough doctors and nurses right now. This is why many are coming to work here or are being recruited from overseas. Plus, as you mentioned, the near future is full of retiring health care workers.
> 
> Gee whiz, maybe I should go to nursing school, LOL. Naaah, I would have an awful bedside manner. :tongue0013:


I'd have *super* (_though somewhat limited_) bedside manner - I just don't know anything! :confused0006: I also can't stand the sight of blood, I'm utterly traumatized by needles and I really don't even like the way hospitals smell...but I'm a good listener.

You're so right about healthcare professionals from overseas. I looked at a directory posted by the entrance to a local doctor's office last week and I honestly could not pronounce at least half the names listed. My own psychiatrist is from India and her partners are all from India. I like her immensely but occasionally I know she isn't familiar with something I'll mention.

Where I live school teachers are also being recruited from overseas and the results have not been totally successful for both the teachers and the schools.

I'm so old I actually remember when dedicated doctors made housecalls and teachers were the pillars of the community. There aren't a lot of perks to getting old but I really am glad I lived much of my life in what seems like simpler, easier times. I'll never be comfortable with doctors who type on a laptop the whole time I'm there to see them or Physician's Assistants who take the place of the doctor I'm paying to see. I think it speaks volumes when physicians are required to report in their patient's notes how much time they spent with the person.

I dunno'...I try not to think too much about it but it does worry me where healthcare seems to be headed.

I've been blessed to have the best insurance on earth for over 40 years through my husband's and my former employer. I've had major surgery, my husband has had two open heart surgeries, in all those years we have NEVER had a problem with the company. I turned 65 on August 28, my Medicare went into effect on August 1 - Medicare has my insurance coverage so totally screwed-up that five physicans have sent us letters complaining that my records are so messed up. Trying to get anything straightened out is beyond frustrating.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I have close family and friends in the medical field and it is amazing when a group of them get together and start talking. If folks knew half of what goes on in hospitals and such they would never step foot in the place, LOL.

That is pretty neat to have seen doctors making house calls. I really wish that sort of thing would make a comeback, but I'm not holding my breath! Sometimes simple is better.

hugs6


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, it is mcg. Three days on Synthroid and i have been cleaning all day and think i will work a few more hours before bed. I am sure my husband will be surprised when he gets home Friday at how much better the house looks after he has been at work for a month. lol! I don't know if there is a major difference between generic or name brand, but i do know i am feeling alot better since i started the Synthroid so i think i will request that when my samples run out!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredgirl said:


> Yes, it is mcg. Three days on Synthroid and i have been cleaning all day and think i will work a few more hours before bed. I am sure my husband will be surprised when he gets home Friday at how much better the house looks after he has been at work for a month. lol! I don't know if there is a major difference between generic or name brand, but i do know i am feeling alot better since i started the Synthroid so i think i will request that when my samples run out!


I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo very glad to hear this. Hubby will be too!


----------



## castledreams (Jun 13, 2011)

Whatever medication you start with you really need to stick with it. Generics are too inconsistent and have the potential to cause problems. I know they are cheaper but...... My endocrinologist refuses to prescribe generic thyroid medications for that reason.


----------

